# De l'ipod vers mon mac (ou PC)



## lost83 (27 Novembre 2008)

Voila il y quelque temps mon PC a eut un virus qui m'a forcé a le reformater sans pouvoir sauvegarder sur un disque dur toutes mes photos et musiques!! heureusement tout est également sur mon Ipod vidéo.
Seulement, en branchant mon Ipod(video) sur un autre PC il me propose de vider mon Ipod de tout son contenu (chose que je ne veut absolument pas faire), comment puis-je faire pour récupérer mes musique mais SURTOUT   MES PHOTOS de mon Ipod video?, bien sure en dépensant le moins possible et rien serai le top lol !!

ps: si ca peut aidé certain a me conseillé, j'ai un PC et le nouveau macbook, voila merci par avance a tous


----------



## whiplash (27 Novembre 2008)

Premièrement, Bienvenue.

Ce genre de question est fréquemment posé, je t'invite à faire une recherche.  Mais comme je suis vraiment occupé au collège ce matin 

Easy iPod Transfer

La technique wikihow si tu comprends l'anglais

Ipod to Computer ... télécharge la version d'essai

Voilà ... il y a autre chose ... notamment il y a quelques temps j'ai utilisé senuti... mais bon je t'ai donné les premiers résultats google.

Bonne journée ! et bon transfert


----------



## Matt82 (27 Novembre 2008)

Utilise iDump, facile, efficace, tout pour plaire


----------



## lost83 (29 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses mais mes photos restent toujours sur mon ipod
tout ce qui m'a été donné se limite aux chansons, voila, donc si vous avez une idée..... faite signe

En tout les cas merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## whiplash (29 Novembre 2008)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi je n'y ai pas pensé avant lol .. dans les préférences iPod ( accessible via iTunes ) active le mode " utiliser comme disque dur " et ensuite tu n'as qu'à parcourir ton iPod comme une clé USB .. je n'ai jamais testé avec des photos mais ça devrait fonctionner.


----------



## lost83 (29 Novembre 2008)

le seul probleme c'est que si je refuse que mon mac reformate mon ipod, ben je ne peux accédé a cette fonction , je sais c compliké, ca me soul, dis toi bien ke ca fait 3 ans ke je n'ai pa touché mon ipod, parce ke les foto dessu son trop importante, et ke je ne veus pas les perdre


----------



## whiplash (1 Décembre 2008)

et la même fonction n'est pas accessible depuis windows


----------



## angelaney (21 Décembre 2008)

whiplash a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi je n'y ai pas pensé avant lol .. dans les préférences iPod ( accessible via iTunes ) active le mode " utiliser comme disque dur " et ensuite tu n'as qu'à parcourir ton iPod comme une clé USB .. je n'ai jamais testé avec des photos mais ça devrait fonctionner.



Salut a tous,
J ai eu mon macbook hier et je suis encore tres novice ! 
Alors j explique mon probleme, j etais jusque la toujours sur pc et j utilisais mon ipod nano  normalement sur pc. Cependant mon pc a recu un superbe virus (ce qui explique en partie mon choix de mac!) et je n ai pu le sauver. Mes musiques sont toutes restees dans ce pc et sur mon ipod nano. Maintenant avec mon macbook, je souhaiterai copier mes musiques vers mon macbook. Je ne sais comment le faire malgre les explications fournies ci dessus .. en allant dans preferences, je ne sais pas ou activer le mode utiliser comme disque dur .. si tu pouvais eclairer ma lanterne?
Merci !


----------



## hugolino (29 Décembre 2008)

angelaney a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> J ai eu mon macbook hier et je suis encore tres novice !
> Alors j explique mon probleme, j etais jusque la toujours sur pc et j utilisais mon ipod nano  normalement sur pc. Cependant mon pc a recu un superbe virus (ce qui explique en partie mon choix de mac!) et je n ai pu le sauver. Mes musiques sont toutes restees dans ce pc et sur mon ipod nano. Maintenant avec mon macbook, je souhaiterai copier mes musiques vers mon macbook. Je ne sais comment le faire malgre les explications fournies ci dessus .. en allant dans preferences, je ne sais pas ou activer le mode utiliser comme disque dur .. si tu pouvais eclairer ma lanterne?
> Merci !



Utilise Senuti, c'est très facile, ça copie directement tes chansons dans ta bibliothèque itunes.


----------



## fandipod (30 Décembre 2008)

Si tu as un mac tu peux utiliser Senuti et si tu as un Pc tu utilises yamipod.

Voilà bonne journée et bonne fêtes


----------

